# Etnies Grounded Soundtrack



## King Jens one (15. Oktober 2007)

Wer kann mir helfen? Ich suche den Soundtrack vom Etnies Grounded Video!
Es gab mal ne Seite wo alle Videos mit ihren Soundtracks aufgelistet waren bloß ich sie nicht mehr!

Danke schon mal im voraus!
Ride on


----------



## RISE (16. Oktober 2007)

Hab mal ein bisschen gesucht, aber nur das hier gefunden:

most of the music is available so check the credits for the tracks you dig, and it should have all the info you need. Several tracks were written and recorded for the video so they are not available to buy anywhere


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

